# Frabill Trekker DLX 2 man for sale



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

This is a 2 man flip-over shanty. The fabric has no rips or tears and is in perfect condition. It is also free from smoke. It also will come with the travel cover. This shanty new sells for $450 and the cover sells for $50. Asking for $300 Reason that I am selling it is because I had to get a new car and it wont fit in my trunk.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Pm sent 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ok now Im asking $250


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

Thats a great deal! I have the thermal version great buy!


----------



## LxHunter1983 (Nov 10, 2008)

Throw it on craigslist I just sold the same one in the same condition for $300. Asked $350


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

just spent half my bonus on the wife.. what was i thinking!!!


----------



## DGuw85 (Jan 26, 2011)

Pm sent

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

please no more PMs. I just sold it.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

river rat78 said:


> Ok now Im asking $250


Wish I would've known, had cash in hand and willing to pick it up the day you posted it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

